# Auto Train cancelled?



## NoVacaine (Apr 13, 2019)

Saw that Amtrak 52 was -8- hours late into Lorton this afternoon and that it appears that 53 may be cancelled. We're booked on 52 tomorrow so do we expect there to be a cancellation there too?

Boy, what a rotten weekend for a cancellation.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 13, 2019)

There was a freight derailment that significantly delayed yesterday's 52, 97 and 98.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Apr 13, 2019)

53(13) is operating. There is a possibility 52(14) may have a delay on the turn but unless something dramatic occurs, it should operate.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Apr 14, 2019)

I'm reasonably sure 52(14) will depart SFA late. It would be nice if it departed around 7pm.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Apr 14, 2019)

52(14) departed at 7:27p, -3'27". Hopefully, they will have a good run and shave some time off the turn to 53(15).


----------

